# Viper 5901 New Install



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

I just recently purchased a Viper 5901 system and I'm just now getting around to install it. Before I embark on that task though I have a few questions which can hopefully be clarified by someone.

First and foremost, the vehicle it's going on is a 2003 Chevy Monte Carlo. I know it has passlock II, so what would be the best bypass module to use with it? I've read that XK06 is good for bypassing it, but I also see the XK01 module that supposedly interfaces with doorlocks and everything which would be better since I don't really want to do unnecessary work. 

I may have the wrong idea on what each module does so I'd like some clarification before I order one. 

Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

egag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just recently purchased a Viper 5901 system and I'm just now getting around to install it. Before I embark on that task though I have a few questions which can hopefully be clarified by someone.
> 
> ...


 Here is what you need the XK01

http://www.xpresskit.com/product.aspx?productid=320

And this is what it does.


> XK01 programmable door lock & alarm control interface is preloaded with upgradeable firmware (AMDL) compatible with select GM*, Chrysler, Dodge & Jeep vehicles. Primary interface control functions include: door locks, trunk/hatch release, factory alarm, door pin status output (-), driver & passenger sliding door control & window roll-up. *GM Passlock II & GM Passkey3 data override is also an included primary function of the preloaded AMDL firmware.


 Merry Christmas! :wave:


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the rapid response!

Now if I order the XK01 online from somewhere such as amazon (for example: http://www.amazon.com/Essentials-XP...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261790897&sr=1-1 ) should I be weary of it? Or are they usually good about having firmware up to date and such? I'd hate to buy the module just to have to turn around and get one of those usb interfaces to upgrade it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

egag said:


> Thanks for the rapid response!
> 
> Now if I order the XK01 online from somewhere such as amazon (for example: http://www.amazon.com/Essentials-XP...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261790897&sr=1-1 ) should I be weary of it? Or are they usually good about having firmware up to date and such? I'd hate to buy the module just to have to turn around and get one of those usb interfaces to upgrade it.


 No clue on the amazon question as I have not used them.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> No clue on the amazon question as I have not used them.


Alright, thanks for your help. I just didn't want to order a module that just bypassed when I could get one that bypassed and cut down the amount of wires I need to hook up for other stuff. Thanks for your help, take care.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Where does one put the antenna/control center/valet switch thing? I have never seen an installation and it doesn't really state where to put it in the manual.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

egag said:


> Where does one put the antenna/control center/valet switch thing? I have never seen an installation and it doesn't really state where to put it in the manual.


 I always put them up top of the front window, behind the rear view mirror as high as can be. Than run your wire along the head liner and down the pilar post(the trim comes off so you can tuck it in) along the side of the dash board......


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> I always put them up top of the front window, behind the rear view mirror as high as can be. Than run your wire along the head liner and down the pilar post(the trim comes off so you can tuck it in) along the side of the dash board......


Awesome, great advice. Thank you. I'll let you know how the install goes....the bypass module comes in tomorrow.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Well...I'm pretty sure something is def not working right. It seems as if the viper alarm won't communicate to the xk01 module. It won't unlock the doors, lock the doors, pop the truck, report door pin status, etc....

Of course I assume maybe I programmed the wrong car well I can't reset it because it's not registering the unlock button from the viper to select option 2 (reset).

The setup right now is purple wire from xk01 goes to pin 2 on the obd ii connector. No other wires on that harness is connected. The other d2d cable goes directly from the xk01 to the viper alarm. The xk01 is def getting power because the light turns on when I plug in d2d....So I'm not really sure what to do at this point.

And yes, I did program the car as the instruction manual states.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Jumpers are in horizontal position too for the d2d on the viper unit btw.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

egag said:


> Jumpers are in horizontal position too for the d2d on the viper unit btw.


 What I do is install the remote starter first than put the key in the ignition, then try the remote starter if it doesn't start than at least you know witch unit it is. If it does start I then install the bypass module....
There is a series of things you must do when powering up the bypass module, I assume you mean you did that correctly?
Locks aren't working, are they hooked up to the bypass module? Where did you tap into the wires at? What wires did you tap into? Here is a link to the wire information, they don't have a 2003 info so this is from a 2004(not certain if anything is the same).
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~66417


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> What I do is install the remote starter first than put the key in the ignition, then try the remote starter if it doesn't start than at least you know witch unit it is. If it does start I then install the bypass module....
> There is a series of things you must do when powering up the bypass module, I assume you mean you did that correctly?
> Locks aren't working, are they hooked up to the bypass module? Where did you tap into the wires at? What wires did you tap into? Here is a link to the wire information, they don't have a 2003 info so this is from a 2004(not certain if anything is the same).
> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~66417


I would try the remote start, but I have to program it for automatic transmission which requires the viper sensing the door open which the xk01 module supposedly does....sooooo . I could always short door wire.

I did what was required of the bypass module and as far as I know it's functioning correctly. (Blinking 4 times after power up and key turn just like the manual states)

As far as locks go supposedly it might be able to do it through the data line (data line being the violet wire on pin 2 of the obd II connector). I half expect that to work, but I do expect the trunk release and door pin status to work. 

I'm pretty sure I've narrowed it down to communication between the bypass module and the viper module. Maybe I have the wrong d2d cable because for the manual download it says this: 
AMDL 6.00 vH00.S00.D02
Installation Manual
20090302: D2D Cable have changed in guide

I just don't know. I'm getting really frustrated...it's going on the second day of trying to figure this problem out and it's killing me.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

I even went and got it reflashed and I reprogrammed it...same behavior.....This isn't cool...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Did you bypass the clutch wires, there are two wires going into the top of the clutch pedal that must be jumped in order for it to start in neutral.

Also in the link I provided you in states


> Notes: Installation of factory keyless upgrade alarm is not recommended on this vehicle because the door lock motor wires rest at approximately 7 volts.


 Read it all through good!!!! Step by step!!! read the very bottom!!!



> 12volts red (x2) (common 60A) + ignition harness
> Starter yellow + ignition harness
> Second Starter N/A
> Ignition pink + ignition harness
> ...


 Both lock and unlock go to the same wire, go to radio shack get 470 ohm resistor for the one wire



> Notes: Lock is negative trigger thru a 470 ohm resistor. Unlock is a straight negative trigger. MUST use relays.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay....everything is functional....EXCEPT the rear defogger. I'm not really sure where to tap into it or anything. I'm looking at the schematic to it and it looks like the only way to do it would be to tap into the momentary switch you push to enable....problem is I can't figure out how to open the hvac control module thing. =\


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

egag said:


> Okay....everything is functional....EXCEPT the rear defogger. I'm not really sure where to tap into it or anything. I'm looking at the schematic to it and it looks like the only way to do it would be to tap into the momentary switch you push to enable....problem is I can't figure out how to open the hvac control module thing. =\


 What I usually do is find the wire coming from the window to the front(switch) with a test light, from the remote start(i think its a negative) as its always best to use a relay on any high voltage drawing(like flood lights). Find that wire, turn the negative into a positive with a relay(about$5 bucks at radio snack for the relay) if you need to know how you can find it in the stickies on the top of this forum. If you can't let me know I'll post it up for you. Cause the switch is on the dash board i usually do it under the drivers kick panel and tape in to it.


----------



## egag (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for all your help. I got everything installed and all configured and it's working pretty well. I just gotta figure out why the shock sensor isn't really picking up any shock even at highest sensitivity....maybe being in the center console area isn't the best place for detecting that, but other than that I'm good.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

egag said:


> Awesome. Thanks for all your help. I got everything installed and all configured and it's working pretty well. I just gotta figure out why the shock sensor isn't really picking up any shock even at highest sensitivity....maybe being in the center console area isn't the best place for detecting that, but other than that I'm good.


 The shock sensor is built into the brain so I would usually wire tie it to a main harness under the dashboard. A good way to test it is with a hard toe boot, set the system armed and let it sit for just over one minute than firmly kick the tires if it trips cool, then rearm and try with a mild kick of the tires(test each tire).


----------

